# Mr Unpleasant has passed



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I heard thru Mem22 that Mr Unpleasant passed yesterday. I will miss him he was a good friend.

http://www.hauntforum.com/member.php?u=379


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

RIP Robert...How did it happen?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

What a great guy, he will definitely be missed by this community.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Mem22 doesn't know but Bob(Mr Unpleasant) was telling me he had a tumor. I am assuming that might have been a big factor. I was hoping he was going to pull thru.

This is the last message I got from him him.

*Hey DT, I did a full blown Halloween in spite of everything and even in the pouring rain it was a hit. But the time as come to take care of what's in my head, tommorrow morning they're cracking open my skull to remove this tumor. Needless to say I'm pretty scared, even though I've got the best surgeon in the country for this type of operation. I hope to started my on my blog when I'm back in action.*


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear he passed. He was awfully young (my age). My condolences to his family.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How sad. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is just terrible, things like this are so hard for me to read anymore.
My condolences to his family as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Such a young man - how sad for his family and friends.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

My condolences to his family and friends. Far to young.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that news, my condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Very sad news. A great member of this forum. He will be truly missed. RIP


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is too young. F%#@ cancer. RIP.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow, I am really sorry to hear that, he was an active member of this forum and will be missed. RIP Mr. Unpleasant, we'll miss you.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

This saddens me so deeply. RIP Mr U, you'll surely be missed.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I wish I had found this forum earlier in my life. Even though I didn't get a chance to know Him, I am touched by everyones praise of this man. RIP


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

We'll miss you Mr. Unpleasant.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to him and any family he left behind. R.I.P. Mr. U.



niblique71 said:


> I wish I had found this forum earlier in my life. Even though I didn't get a chance to know Him, I am touched by everyones praise of this man. RIP


I have to agree. Really great people here.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very sad news, and my thoughts to his family and friends.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Such sad news, sending thoughts and prayers to his family and all of his friends


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

This is very sad news indeed, and as many others have said my condolences. It may be my opinion only but I am actually glad not to have known him much, not with any intention of Meanitude(lost the word i wanted) but so I wont be as sad.Though he did seem like a very nice man,Looking back on some of his old posts, it almost brings tears to my eyes to read this:


Mr Unpleasant said:


> Cool, I bet I 'll look like that in 15 or 20 years


which was posted only a few weeks ago. I think we all need to make props dedicated to the guy now!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

My heart goes out to family and friends, even if I didn't get a chance to know him. It's always sad to hear of the loss of someone beloved.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll always remember this post in the very long ScareFX witch thread...I added a bubble, but what a great sense of humor he had!
Sorry if it offends.


Mr Unpleasant said:


> Well, when i told my witch what was done to her image on the HauntForum she was pretty up set. I asked her if she was going to cast a spell on someone for desecrating her like that. She said that wouldn't be necessary but she did want me to pass this along
> 
> *Message to those who blasphemed the witch* <----_click here_


LOL! Now here's what she's saying! BTW great job on those witches guys!
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/MVC-163Fcopy.jpg


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Sad reminder to cherish every day. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

He seem like he was a good guy and really into Halloween. DeathTouch sorry you lost such a good friend. My heart goes out to his family and friends.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh no, this is terribly sad, sad news.  My thoughts and condolences to his family.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

My condolences go out to his friends and family. I didn't know him well but from his posts he seemed like he knew how to see the lighter side.

Mr. Unpleasant you will be missed.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Here is more information if you are interested. Got this from his buddy mem22.

http://www.poughkeepsiejournal.com/...=yWJVp1Rs2l252yGXtpY1ACGD8myxuK8dHBmsquONyUk=


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

This is a great loss to our haunting community. I hope he has peace and continues to be able to build props in the great haunt in the sky. My thoughts and prays for his family.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Didn't get the opportunity to meet him, but apparently he left behind some great memories. If perception is any indication of how we live our lives, then he passed on lots of humor and great friendship. My condolenses to his family and friends.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, what a shame. My sympathies to his family and friends. RIP


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

My condolences to his family. 

RIP Mr Unpleasant RIP


----------

